# My 365 Day Photo Project



## 512_SIR II (Jan 30, 2012)

Thought i'd post my 365 day photo project up for others to see and maybe to inspire others to do one of these projects as well. Feel free to comment on any of the photos or critique them if you want. 

*Day 1
Title : New Year
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Manual mode, 30 seconds, ISO 400, f7.1*
This is my step dad shooting a roman candle at the road. I thought it looked pretty cool and once I saw it I decided to start this whole project.



Day 1 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 2
Title : Quackers The Duck
Camera : t1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Aperture priority, 1/400 second, ISO 400, f6.3*
I went down to a park near my house to shoot a railroad bridge when this duck swam up to me, walked around for a few seconds, and then swam off. I think he wanted to help me out with this project.



Day 2 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 3
Title : Gorilla
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Aperture priority, 1/320 sec, ISO 800, f5*
I took this photo right after I hung it on my tow hook.



Day 3 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 4
Title : SX-40
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Aperture priority, 1/8 sec, ISO 200, f4*
This is a stereo from the 80's that I have in my room for my surround sound. I've looked at it for years and never thought of it as something worth photographing. Once I looked at it up close and really thought about it I managed to figure out an angle that I think worked out pretty well.



Day 4 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 5
Title : Vornado
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 50mm f1.8
Settings : Aperture priority, 1/40 sec, ISO 100, f2*
I wasn't feeling good today and couldn't come up with anything so I just took a photo of the fan I have sitting next to my bed. I thought the swirling pattern was pretty cool.



Day 5 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


*Day 6
Title : Abstract
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/20 sec, ISO 400, f4*
I decided to take this old abstract art project I had made back in high school and use it for an abstract photo. I normally don't do abstract stuff so I thought I'd give it a try



Day 6 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 7
Title: Shiny
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/320 sec, ISO 200, f9*
I finally got around to washing my car again. I hadn't washed it since November due to the water restrictions we've had in place here in Texas. I had to snap a shot of the rim while it was still shiny.



Day 7 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 8
Title : Black & Chrome
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/200 sec, ISO 100, f4*
I shot a bunch of photos at a local car show today and although I haven't edited them all I really liked the way this one came out



Day 8 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 9
Title : To The Rescue
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 0.4 sec, ISO 100, f20*

Had no idea what to do for today, but then I saw Reptar sitting in the corner of my room and decided to go digging around in the closet for some old legos.



Day 9 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 10
Title : Blow Off Valve
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/125 sec, ISO 400, f4*

My friends blow off valve



Day 10 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 11
Title : L lens
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 50mm f1.8
Settings : Av, 2 sec, ISO 100, f7.1*
Took 3 shots of my 24-105 L lens and blended them together in photoshop



Day 11 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 12
Title : You know when it's real
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 2 sec, ISO 100, f10*
I woke up today and I saw an ad on aol about how wendys isn't doing so well these days. Figured I help em out by getting some lunch =]



Day 12 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 13
Title : I got gripped
Camera : T1i / Canon PowerShot A1100 IS
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : (Far Left) Program mode, 1 sec, ISO 80, f3.5  (Middle) Av, 1/15 sec, ISO 100, f8  (Far Right) Program mode, 1 sec, ISO 80, f2.8*
My battery grip came in today =]
I used my point and shoot to take the far left and far right images and I used my t1i for the image in the center



Day 13 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 14
Title : Cruisin
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Manual, 5 sec, ISO 400, f4*
Just cruisin' in my teg. The camera wouldn't stay very still though cause my suspension is super stiff.



Day 14 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*
Day 15
Title : Flashlight Fun
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Manual mode, 1 minute, ISO 400, f8*
Junk miata and throwing 2 flashlights back and forth. One flashlight didn't survive.



Day 15 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 16
Title : A Spec Racing
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 20 sec, ISO 200, f14*
Took my asr brace off today to sell it, thought I might as well take one more photo of it.



Day 16 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 17
Title : **** Cops
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 2.5 sec, ISO 200, f13
*Nothing fancy for today. This sums up how my mood has ended up for today



Day 17 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 18
Title : Brushy Creek
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Manual, 13 sec, ISO 100, f22*
I was in a better mood today so I went out and actually had fun shooting this shot. It's an HDR shot of the Brushy Creek. I shot five different exposures and used photoshop cs5 to merge them together. I didn't have any nd filters so I had to wait for it to get dark enough so it would give me a long exposure. It was nice sitting around and waiting though, I wasn't rushed getting the shot. I just sat back and waited for the light to fade just so to where the photo worked out how I wanted it to



Day 18 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 19
Title : Race Cam
Camera : Canon Powershot A1100
Settings : Program, 1/25, ISO 80, f2.7*
Custom camera stand my friend fabricated for my car. GoPro ain't got **** on this



Day 19 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 20
Title : G2IC Shirts
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/30, ISO 400, f6.3*
Got my G2IC shirts in the mail today =]



Day 20 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 21
Title : Sharps & Flats
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/4 sec, ISO 200, f13*
Old bell kit I used in band back in middle school



Day 21 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 22
Title : Hanging on for dear life
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 50mm f1.8
Settings : Av, 0.6 sec, ISO 100, f18*
Wasn't in the mood to go shoot anything today so I pulled out the Legos again lol



Day 22 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 23
Title : Light Orb
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : M, 30 sec, ISO 100, f10*
This was my first attempt at doing this and I think it turned out pretty well



Day 23 by Mark_Freeman_Photography, on Flickr

*Day 24
Title : Wet Leaf
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/250 sec, ISO 400, f4*
I haven't ever really gone out and shot in the rain before, but I got my chance today =]



Day 24 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 25
Title : Overgrown 
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : M, 1/40 sec, ISO 100, f4*
Think It's time to cut the grass...maybe...probably...yeah



Day 25 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 26
Title : Tom
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/5 sec, ISO 200, f14*
Changed out the background color in my lightbox to black and wanted to test it.



Day 26 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 27
Title : Top Hat
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/50 sec, ISO 400, f6.3*
Top hat on my skunk2 pro S coils



Day 27 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 28
Title : Tab
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/50 sec, ISO 200, f4*
My cat Tab chilling in the sun



Day 28 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

*Day 29
Title : Twisty
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/1600 sec, ISO 200, f11*
I hate these twisty bulbs as far as lights are concerned, but they do make for interesting photos...least to me they do



Day 29 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr

That's it for now. I'll keep them coming as the year goes on. Enjoy =]


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 30, 2012)

*Day 30
Title : Curled Up
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 8 sec, ISO 400, f10*
My cat Tab all curled up trying to stay warm. I wish I could sleep like that



Day 30 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Jan 31, 2012)

*
Day 31
Title : What's In My Bag
Camera : Canon Powershot A1100
Settings : P, 1/30 sec, ISO 400, f2.7*
It's the last day of January which means......I made it through the first month! =] I figured i'd do a what's in my bag shot since everyone seems to do one at some point. This is what's in my bag, minus all the cables and battery charger ad stuff like that. This is all my main stuff.

This is the stuff from top to bottom

- Manfrotto 055xb Tripod
- Manfrotto 496RC2 Ball Head
- Canon Lens Pouch
- Canon 24-105 f4 L
- Canon 18-55 Kit Lens
- Canon 50 f1.8
- LED Flashlight
- Lens Pens
- Sandisk 32GB Class 10 SD Card
- Canon t1i Body
- Canon BG-E5 Battery Grip
- B+W 77mm UV MRC Filter
- Lens Pen Air Blower




Day 31 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 1, 2012)

*Day 32
Title : At The Park
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : This was shot in Manual mode, 11 different exposures were taken and then merged together in cs5*
Did an hdr shot at the park today. I shot 11 photos at different exposures and used merge to hdr pro in photoshop cs5 to bring them all together. 



Day 32 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 2, 2012)

*Day 33
Title : Purple Flower
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 50mm f1.8
Settings : Av, 1/500 sec, ISO 200, f2.8*
It's February, but here in Texas it feels and looks more like April



Day 33 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 3, 2012)

*Day 34
Title : G Power
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/80 sec, ISO 400, f5.6*
Put new spark plugs in my car today =]



Day 34 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## rawny1016 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol... i used to run those spark plugs!  and I had that Neuspeed Strut bar.. but in chrome in my old H22a '94 Accord!


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice man. Yea normally I run the v power but I thought i'd try something else for once. They seem good, no real difference to me. That motor is a b16a in my 92 integra. That strut bar was a pain to find though man. I had to search around to find one new cause they don't make them anymore


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 5, 2012)

*Day 35
Title : EVO
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/1000 sec, ISO 100, f4*
Shot I took of a sick ass evo today at Cupcake Meet



Day 35 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## tbrunke (Feb 5, 2012)

I reallllly like day 23 the "Light Orb" thats really cool. Maybe I can do one of these projects myself


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

tbrunke said:


> I reallllly like day 23 the "Light Orb" thats really cool. Maybe I can do one of these projects myself


Thanks. You should, it's a fun project. Gets tough when you've got a lot going on, but it's more challenging when it's like that.

*Day 36
Title : Karma
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1/500 sec, ISO 100, f4*
This car is a Fisker Karma. I've never heard of it before and never seen one until today at Cars & Coffee



Day 36 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------



## 512_SIR II (Feb 6, 2012)

*Day 37
Title : Gameboy
Camera : T1i
Lens : Canon 24-105 f4 L
Settings : Av, 1 sec, ISO 100, f14*
The portable gaming system I grew up with



Day 37 by AlwaysInVtec, on Flickr


----------

